# Destination Truth



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

If Josh hadn't shown up on GH a couple of times, I'd probably never watch this show, but he's a really good host. 
If only they'd make him a permanent part of GHI.

Anyways, does anybody watch DT?

The Yeti episode was pretty interesting.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I've Tivo'd it a few times, and you're right about Josh. That dude is seriously entertaining to watch... I tune in just to see what new form of crusty insect he'll eat next!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Anyone catch this seasons premiere?

That was pretty wild when that camera man got knocked away.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Ever notice they never find what they are looking for.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I watch this every week right after ghost hunters. And even though so far they havent seen anything i still enjoy the show. I like seeing all the different places and hearing the legends.


----------

